# Should Jay Leno Retire?



## FestusArrestUs (Jan 19, 2010)

New Poll Asks Tough Question. Should Jay Leno Retire?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *"Jay Leno vs The Tonight Show: Should Jay Leno Retire?"*
> 
> Once again controversy has erupted in the world of late night television. Some of you might remember the late night wars of the early 90s. Jay Leno was a key player in that drama.  Today he again finds himself at the center of a new controversy. As you may already know, Jay Leno wanted to star in a new show that aired at 10pm, well before the traditional Tonight Show time slot. Why 10pm? We believe shows like "The Daily Show" and Stephen Colbert had made this time slot relevant with a younger, hipper crowd of viewers. Jay Leno wanted a piece of this lucrative audience. He also wanted to be the star of the show. No longer would everything be about the Tonight Show franchise, no longer would he be compared to previous hosts. Now the show was entirely about him. Jay wanted to be bigger than the Tonight Show. Unfortunately for Jay, the viewing public did not agree. Ratings for the new show were abysmal. NBC quickly went into panic mode...



Is this the sollution to the problems at NBC?

SOURCE: Vote in the Poll


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, Jay Leno should retire. He holds all the cards here, and that is why there is such a backlash against him. All he needs to say is "Hey, NBC, don't go to trouble on my account. Conan shouldn't lose his job because I won't give up the spotlight like I said I would".  He could take the high road, be the bigger man.

Honestly, when NBC saw the backlash, I can't believe they didn't back down. They're moving forward with this, but to what end? What they're going to end up with is a Jay Leno show and network people choose to boycott because of their poor handling of this situation. By not taking said high road, they're permanently damaging Jay's career and their network's reputation.

Yahoo, they'll finally have their precious timeslot... except people will be so pissed off it won't matter.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 19, 2010)

Leno's ratings suck, and now Conan's ratings are through the roof because of this controversy. I know, NBC should get rid of Conan and Keep Leno! That'll fix their dead-lastness.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 19, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Leno's ratings suck, and now Conan's ratings are through the roof because of this controversy. I know, NBC should get rid of Conan and Keep Leno! That'll fix their dead-lastness.


Another hint they should be taking. Seriously now, who is still pushing this forward? Every shred of evidence they've been given suggests that they're choosing the wrong path.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jan 19, 2010)

I can recall when Conan had his own show and Leno acknowledged even back then that he would step down for Conan to take over The tonight show.

Im not sure what the problem is American TV is so stuck in formats and the need to have a "star" in a program and having to deal with ratings in a way that it is almost a religion.

Give people some time to adjust 2 or 3 years. Then when you have something that is bound to secure better ratings put that in Leno's spot and move his slot around.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 19, 2010)

NBC doesn't have two or three years. Did they get bought out by Comcast yet? If not, they should be quite affordable soon enough.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 19, 2010)

NO NEVER EVER EVER I LOVEZ HIM :| maybe he can keep doing the show until hes 100 and then retire then i will be happy xD


----------



## kicknhorse (Jan 19, 2010)

He should have retired when he started advertising products some 15 years ago. All credibility was lost.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2010)

Should I care about Jay Leno?

He's not really that funny. I find the same thing goes for most "late night" shows, outside of Stewart and Colbert (which are genius).


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 19, 2010)

dig up that old dead guy, carson daily or whatever


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Jan 19, 2010)

yes.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2010)

The only late-night TV I watch now is Adult Swim. I couldn't care less about either Conan or Leno.


500th post. woo.


----------



## Jaems (Jan 20, 2010)

Conan is teh man.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes.

I don't find him funny, anymore.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 20, 2010)

I think NBC should just keep things the way they are, Jay at 10, Conan at 11:30, Jimmy at 12:30, and Carson at whoknows.

Although personally I prefer Craig Ferguson.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 20, 2010)

Craig Ferguson is awesome. If he had half the budget Jimmy Fallon has no one could compete.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 20, 2010)

Even better then all of these guys for late night activities: Pr0nz


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jay Leno is awesome, he shouldn't retire.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> Even better then all of these guys for late night activities: Pr0nz








No seriously, the Jay Porno Show


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 20, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> MuppetInvasion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&am...f9-baeccaa28523

"just when we're about to climax, I get replaced by Jay Leno"


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 20, 2010)

I have never found Leno even sightly humorous.  That being said Conan really fits the 12:30 time slot much better than 11:30, 12:00 like NBC had proposed wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nutella (Jan 20, 2010)

i don't care about american talk show hosts. all i want is rove back (you australians know what i mean).


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

hamtotem said:
			
		

> i don't care about american talk show hosts. all i want is rove back (you australians know what i mean).


Oh, how we miss rove.


----------

